# Stihl 361 vs. 362



## coolbrze (Aug 17, 2010)

What's the diff. in these two saws? Why was the 361 replaced so quickly?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 17, 2010)

362 is strato. Meets emissions requirements


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 17, 2010)

The 361 scared too many Hippies, had too few parts to break, and not enough chineese Manufacturing potential so it was dropped, and they adopted the more complex, hippy friendly, 362 before announcing the manufacture to be shifted to Chin Hoa China next fall.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 17, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> The 361 scared too many Hippies, had too few parts to break, and not enough chineese Manufacturing potential so it was dropped, and they adopted the more complex, hippy friendly, 362 before announcing the manufacture to be shifted to Chin Hoa China next fall.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



every word of this is as true as the day is long


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 17, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> 362 is strato. Meets emissions requirements




362 is like "dancing" with a FAT WOMAN.

Lots of fun until someone sees you. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 18, 2010)

i checked out the new 362 and 441 the other day at a local stihl shop, i have seen them but hadnt had them in my hands until then.

the first thing i noticed was how BIG and bulky they looked right off the bat, they had the 441 sitting next to a 460, it is just plain BIGGER. and feels just as heavy. the 362 is very large for a 60cc saw, bulky and is noticeably heavier than a 361, plus $80-100+ more expensive

it really isnt the best marketing strategy to have the newer more "advanced" saws sitting next to old relics that are smaller (for their cc size) ,lighter and cheaper.


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 18, 2010)

WTF :jawdrop: Care to elaborate on that ? Are we going to have Stihls made in China ? 






dingeryote said:


> The manufacture to be shifted to Chin Hoa China next fall.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

Stihl can't make up there mind is the only reason they changed them so quick. 

The 361 came about with the new antivibe which is awesome, then they changed it to a strato for the same reason as the 441. Because that was the best two saws Stihl made.

Too bad they changed them for the worse.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 18, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> WTF :jawdrop: Care to elaborate on that ? Are we going to have Stihls made in China ?



Some stihl stuff already is, but not Saws.
I'm just funnin' on that aspect, because it is likely to happen shortly and no matter how much we all hate the idea.

The Dadgum 361 was the "near perfect" Stihl that just needed a few tweaks, and most of us are haters of anything new that isn't better.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 18, 2010)

The day Stihl switch factory's on us is the day I stop buying their chainsaws. It just won't be the same.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> The day Stihl switch factory's on us is the day I stop buying their chainsaws. It just won't be the same.



I agree. But I don't see it happening.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 18, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i checked out the new 362 and 441 the other day at a local stihl shop, i have seen them but hadnt had them in my hands until then.
> 
> the first thing i noticed was how BIG and bulky they looked right off the bat, they had the 441 sitting next to a 460, it is just plain BIGGER. and feels just as heavy. the 362 is very large for a 60cc saw, bulky and is noticeably heavier than a 361, plus $80-100+ more expensive
> 
> it really isnt the best marketing strategy to have the newer more "advanced" saws sitting next to old relics that are smaller (for their cc size) ,lighter and cheaper.



Bigger, really?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=108887&highlight=ms362&page=2

The 262 is an excellent saw, with filtration that actually works. Comparing them side by side the extra weight is not noticeable. The 362 is NOT bigger in size than the 361. The only thing more complex on the 362 is the intake setup, besides that it's just like any other saw. 

If you want to trash a saw you best own one or have worked on one, otherwise it's nothing but hearsay.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't feel the weight difference either. And no wonder why I can't, it's only like 1/2 lb.

I mean really, how can anyone feel a 1/2lb difference in anything? The balance of certain saws with certain bar lengths is the biggest factor to me. A well balanced saw feels lighter to me than a lighter, poorly balanced saw. 

I have only ran a 362 once, and I liked it alot. Powerband feels a little different to me but the weight difference just is'nt there to me.

The 361 feels better in my hands though and thats why I bought it over a 362.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony that right there is a good honest review.

The 361 is a hard saw to replace. The 441 is a really nice saw as well, but it's noticeably larger and heavier than the 440.


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 18, 2010)

Two mistakes I've made with my chainsaw collection.

(1) Missed out on MS-361 when I could get them brand new.

(2) Bought a MS-441 instead of the 460. Don't get me wrong though, 441 is an excellent running saw & I enjoy the comfort aspect of it a great deal, but for the same exact weight I should have bought a MS460 instead, not to mention gaining more hp is easier w/ the 460 as ported mufflers are easy to find.

Lessons learned. Next saw will be a 460 when I get around to it.




Andyshine77 said:


> Anthony that right there is a good honest review.
> 
> The 361 is a hard saw to replace. The 441 is a really nice saw as well, but it's noticeably larger and heavier than the 440.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Anthony that right there is a good honest review.
> 
> The 361 is a hard saw to replace. The 441 is a really nice saw as well, but it's noticeably larger and heavier than the 440.



Yea, I have only held a 441, but it is noticeably heavier than a 440. 440 is freakishly light to have the power it has. I miss that ole bird.


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Bigger, really?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=108887&highlight=ms362&page=2
> 
> ...


Hmmmm imagine that someone with some real insight...if everyone thought like you there would be a lot more truthful saw info past around AS. 
Instead of 


I heard it was POS

I heard it was underpowered

I heard it was hard to work

I heard it was heavy

I heard it had a lot of vibes

If a higher percentage of people on AS spent a considerable more time interacting, working on, or using the saws they are critiquing instead of playing on AS, it would be a better source of truthful info. 

Truth of the matter is all the big name manufacturers (dolmar, husky, jonsered, and stihl) make good saws. Instead of using AS to form your opinion, go out and buy or use your potential candidate saws and form your own opinion. Thats what matters most in the end anyhow right?


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohh well it should be a list of 1-4...


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 18, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> Hmmmm imagine that someone with some real insight...if everyone thought like you there would be a lot more truthful saw info past around AS.
> Instead of
> 
> 
> ...



Well said Brad. Thats why I rarely post here anymore. Too much armchair quarterbacking.

I prefer to use more of my time doing things instead of wasting all of it on the computer.


----------



## Bill Becker (Aug 18, 2010)

Without running either saw my reasons for buying a left over MS361 instead of the MS362 were based on the following:

Needed a saw for my climber in between the MS200T and MS460.

There are many posts and replies on this forum about the good performance of the MS361.

The MS361 has a threaded/removable jet (0.52), the MS362 is not threaded (not sure of the size). Threaded makes it easier to change if needed.

The MS361 has the "older style" knob for the air filter cover, seems easier and more durable.

$100.00 less for the MS361.

MS362 is advertised as being more fuel efficient and lower emissions. I'm all for being environmentally friendly however I focus on performance and productivity especially for the climber in the tree and durability and ease of maintenance.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i checked out the new 362 and 441 the other day at a local stihl shop, i have seen them but hadnt had them in my hands until then.
> 
> the first thing i noticed was how BIG and bulky they looked right off the bat, they had the 441 sitting next to a 460, it is just plain BIGGER. and feels just as heavy. the 362 is very large for a 60cc saw, bulky and is noticeably heavier than a 361, plus $80-100+ more expensive
> 
> it really isnt the best marketing strategy to have the newer more "advanced" saws sitting next to old relics that are smaller (for their cc size) ,lighter and cheaper.



:agree2:You got it right!

Long live the 361!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 18, 2010)

Never ran either one. But I did look hard at the MS362 and like the look and feel. Had I not bought the newest used saw in my sig, I would have bought a 362, just to try it, could always sell/trade if I didn't like it.

The newest saw in my sig gets little love here but at the used price, I figured I'd give it a try. It feels better in my hands than a 362. 

I'm the type who needs to get something and use it before I make judgment, or at least talk to someone I know who owns and uses one.

It's always hard when favorite models of any brand are replaced with 'new and improved'...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Never ran either one. But I did look hard at the MS362 and like the look and feel. Had I not bought the newest used saw in my sig, I would have bought a 362, just to try it, could always sell/trade if I didn't like it.
> 
> The newest saw in my sig gets little love here but at the used price, I figured I'd give it a try. It feels better in my hands than a 362.
> 
> ...



The 357xp got a lot of love on here, before the MS361 "stole" its spot in the hall of AS fame in 2004 or so! 

As long as the competition was the MS360, it did very well.


----------



## NUTNDUN (Aug 18, 2010)

I just recently purchased the 362 a couple weeks ago and I must say that I am happy with it. If I could of gotten a 361 off the shelf I might have went that route. I'm not afraid of newer technology and while the mods might not be as popular yet on the new strato saws before you know it they will be. Brad already ported a 362 and showed significant gains and I am sure there is more to be made. 

With the weight of the saw I wouldn't notice a 1/2lb less. I like the looks and design of the 362 over the 361 also.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

NUTNDUN said:


> I just recently purchased the 362 a couple weeks ago and I must say that I am happy with it. If I could of gotten a 361 off the shelf I might have went that route. I'm not afraid of newer technology and while the mods might not be as popular yet on the new strato saws before you know it they will be. Brad already ported a 362 and showed significant gains and I am sure there is more to be made.
> 
> With the weight of the saw I wouldn't notice a 1/2lb less. I like the looks and design of the 362 over the 361 also.



When added weight comes with added bulk as well, I find it hard to not notise it.....

I have no problem feeling that the PS5100SH is heavier than the NE346xpg, and I am sure that difference is smaller than the one between the MS361 and the MS362!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> What's the diff. in these two saws? Why was the 361 replaced so quickly?



US EPA only!


----------



## NUTNDUN (Aug 18, 2010)

I will have to fondle a 361 and see if I notice a difference. I do think the 362 balances great with the 20" bar on it and the 361 may too.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

NUTNDUN said:


> I will have to fondle a 361 and see if I notice a difference. I do think the 362 balances great with the 20" bar on it and the 361 may too.



If I had a 362 and liked it, I wouldn't want to be unfaithful - I wouldn't touch a 361, and certainly not a 560xp......


----------



## NUTNDUN (Aug 18, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> If I had a 362 and liked it, I wouldn't want to be unfaithful - I wouldn't touch a 361, and certainly not a 560xp......



Very true, but then how will I know why everyone wants to rave about the 361 and dis the 362? I would think as long as I don't cut with it I wouldn't be unfaithful LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

NUTNDUN said:


> Very true, but then how will I know why everyone wants to rave about the 361 and dis the 362? I would think as long as I don't cut with it I wouldn't be unfaithful LOL



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Good answer - to be honest, the differences aren't _*that*_ large - they all are very good saws, that will serve you well!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bill Becker said:


> The MS361 has a threaded/removable jet (0.52), the MS362 is not threaded (not sure of the size). Threaded makes it easier to change if needed.



The only reason to change the jet would be after heavy modification, even then it's not really going to do much.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Bigger, really?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=108887&highlight=ms362&page=2
> 
> ...



please forgive me, i stand corrected on the "bigger" comment, although it does look "wider" from the top view 
either way, thats besides the point 
aside from that, it IS heavier and it IS more expensive, a lot more ($680+tax with a 20" bar around here)
you own a 362, that is why you got so defensive, thats totally understandable , i see a lot of people blindly bashing the 362, because its not a 361. without even running one, only an idiot would do that.
im not sure why you took any of my comments as "trashing" the 362, i was just trying to give the OP my first impression on the saw after finally getting to pick one up and play with it in person..my opinion on the 362 doesnt mean much, cause i havnt run one,and i never implied i have. thats why i didnt trash it or make any negative assumptions towards a saw i havnt run, that would be ignorant of me.i just identified what was obvious to me and added my "2 cents" to the thread. if you want to defend the honor of the 362 , there are TONS of threads on here with people bashing it, that have never even run one!

can we be friends  

if youd like to hear me bash a saw, ask me about my husky 350 sitting in a pool of its own bar oil in the back of my truck, its helped me make a bunch of money.. but its still the red headed step child around here.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> please forgive me, i stand corrected on the "bigger" comment, although it does look "wider" from the top view
> either way, thats besides the point ......



I can't find Andys post, that you quoted! Where is it???? 

The 262xp sure was a great saw, and so is the Euro MS361 - but the 362s from either brand are less so - just too heavy for the power! 

It looks like the 560xp will fix all 60cc issues though, and be better than everything before it!


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 18, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I can't find Andys post, that you quoted! Where is it????



i didnt quote it, i totally made it up to blackmail him.








page1


please dont hang me for my comments about the husky sawtroll


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I can't find Andys post, that you quoted! Where is it????
> 
> The 262xp sure was a great saw, and so is the Euro MS361 - but the 362s from either brand are less so - just too heavy for the power!
> 
> *It looks like the 560xp will fix all 60cc issues though, and be better than everything before it*!



I ain't buying it troll. I don't believe the antivibe or the balance will be better. Prolly not the power or weight either.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I ain't buying it troll. I don't believe the antivibe or the balance will be better. Prolly not the power or weight either.



I am sure it will! 

A "pre-production" one has been tested by several members on here, and that left an extremly favourable impression!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I am sure it will!
> 
> A "pre-production" one has been tested by several members on here!



Yup, but they often make alot of changes for the worse before they get to our hands. 

But if it is faster than a 361 or 362, and lighter, I will concede!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 18, 2010)

NUTNDUN said:


> Very true, but then how will I know why everyone wants to rave about the 361 and dis the 362? I would think as long as I don't cut with it I wouldn't be unfaithful LOL



Who's dissing the 362, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the ones that have yet to cut any wood with it, awwwwwwwwwwwww there's ya sign,LOLOL

The rave about the 361 was its relaibility, weight and handling and yes priced much lower than the Husky counterpart 357. I think the 357 had some minor issues that needed corrected, the 361 had none that I know of.

Lets compare the 361 vs the 362

361-less weight
361-less cost
361-handling due to less weight
361-easy to work on

362-better filtration
362-smoother overall saw
362-burns less fuel
362-cranks much smoother
362-better muffler
362-will outcut a 361

So the 361 has plus 4, oh wait the 362 has plus 6, hmmmmmmm

Sold many 362's, to date not one complaint nor one repair. The saw has been flawless regardless of those that have yet to run one that claim otherwise. Key word CLAIM, thats means anyone can blow smoke but it takes hands on to know what your talking about. The same naysayers were talking the same trash when the 441 came out. However the 441 has survived 3 different versions of the competitors comparable saw. Go figure,LOLOL


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

Bout time you show up to defend the creamsickles THALL!

I agree with everything you said.  And I have cut with a 362 but only once. I liked it alot. I just liked the 361 a tad better, but not much! 

It urks me when people diss saws they have never ran. And I will say again that I can't feel that weight difference. My 361 has a wrap though so maybe thats why they feel similar. 362 will cut a little faster timed, but feels alot faster when youre cutting with it. The powerband is different and I think thats what makes it feel like that.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Bout time you show up to defend the creamsickles THALL!
> 
> I agree with everything you said.  And I have cut with a 362 but only once. I liked it alot. I just liked the 361 a tad better, but not much!
> 
> It urks me when people diss saws they have never ran. And I will say again that I can't feel that weight difference. My 361 has a wrap though so maybe thats why they feel similar. 362 will cut a little faster timed, but feels alot faster when youre cutting with it. The powerband is different and I think thats what makes it feel like that.




The Wrap handle sure will do that, and I guess your 361 is one of the "detuned" VB ones, that were sold in the US.......

The cylinder and muffler is different from the true MS361s!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 18, 2010)

*Long Live the MS 361*

Stihl gave me a really good reason to run my MS 361 until it drops dead, and that could easily be forever: they launched the MS 362. 

Sometimes the only way to destroy a really good leader is to find some idiot who will assassinate him. 

Change for the sake of change is disgusting.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with a 362!!!

Andre can give me his any time he wants!!!LOL


I would much rather spend my time telling you what is good about a 362 (or any other saw for that matter) than spend it telling you why it isn't as good as some other saw.

In the end, it is very much subjective.
A saw that Niko loves may not feel as good to me as one he hates.
I know that a couple that I dearly love, he isn't too fond of, but that doesn't make me love them any less.


Mike


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 19, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The Wrap handle sure will do that, and I* guess your 361 is one of the "detuned" VB ones, that were sold in the US*.......
> 
> The cylinder and muffler is different from the true MS361s!



Is there any other type to be had here in the US? I'm not too good on the technical data stuff, thats why were glad your here ST.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 19, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i checked out the new 362 and 441 the other day at a local stihl shop, i have seen them but hadnt had them in my hands until then.
> 
> the first thing i noticed was how BIG and bulky they looked right off the bat, they had the 441 sitting next to a 460, it is just plain BIGGER. and feels just as heavy. the 362 is very large for a 60cc saw, bulky and is noticeably heavier than a 361, plus $80-100+ more expensive
> 
> it really isnt the best marketing strategy to have the newer more "advanced" saws sitting next to old relics that are smaller (for their cc size) ,lighter and cheaper.



BIGGER whats bigger ?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Is there any other type to be had here in the US? ....



Not unless you take one across the border from Canada.

Actually, all the pre-strato US Stihls from the 361 and down were "detuned" for EPA reasons, after 2003 or so.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 19, 2010)

well i have the 361 and 362 their grate saws lots of power but guys dont post pics of little saws my saws will always be bigger


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yup, but they often make alot of changes for the worse before they get to our hands.
> 
> But if it is faster than a 361 or 362, and lighter, I will concede!



Time will tell!


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 19, 2010)

Two years from now.

When you are troubleshooting the clusterfuk 0362 "carb", running ethanol mix.

I'll be cutting with my old 036, running AV gas, that I can fix/diagnose rather fast.

P.S. I 'll carry an extra filter and not worry about the newer MUSHY vibration system, and fat gurl platform


----------



## NUTNDUN (Aug 19, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> Two years from now.
> 
> When you are troubleshooting the clusterfuk 0362 "carb", running ethanol mix.
> 
> ...



None of this makes sense to me. The carb is no different, maybe one linkage for the valve for the strato. Ethanol mix has nothing to do with anything regarding the two saws, that would be an operator option as to what mix they run in their saw. I run 93 non eth at a 50:1

Not any more to diagnose a 362 or a 361. Saying the new av is mushy is hogwash. The old style rubber mounted av was mushy. I have had problems with carpel(sp?) tunnel for a long time and usually get bothered by vibrations, I can run the 362 all day and not have tingling hands and it doesn't feel mushy to me at all.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 19, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> well i have the 361 and 362 their grate saws lots of power but guys dont post pics of little saws my saws will always be bigger



Wow, a stihl saw without a flippy cap in sight. Old skool rules! Except of course for the vibes. No more paint shakers for me thanks!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> please forgive me, i stand corrected on the "bigger" comment, although it does look "wider" from the top view
> either way, thats besides the point
> aside from that, it IS heavier and it IS more expensive, a lot more ($680+tax with a 20" bar around here)
> you own a 362, that is why you got so defensive, thats totally understandable , i see a lot of people blindly bashing the 362, because its not a 361. without even running one, only an idiot would do that.
> ...



Sure we're friends, we're just talking about saws.

I was simply pointing the facts as they are, to clarify the misconceptions about the 362. I do really like the 362, but it's not my favorite, and I really have little use for a 60cc saw.

They're a lot of people on this site that seem to look at something and without using it or working with it claim whether or not it's good or bad. Yes their opinion means less to me, as it should to everyone. 

I paid about $630.00 for my 362, if you find the right dealer you can get them for about the same as a 361. I have no reason do defend the 362 it's just a saw.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 19, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> BIGGER whats bigger ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> Stihlman441 said:
> 
> 
> > BIGGER whats bigger ?
> ...


----------



## saxman (Aug 19, 2010)

I have both the MS362 and a MS361 saw so I believe I have earned the right and ability to give my feelings and opinions on the performance of both as opposed to some who just read spec sheets. The 361 is a great saw, and after a "lakeside" muffler mod it really woke up! Screaming fast cutting great saw. The 362 has not fully broken in yet but it seems to have more torque with a wider power band. Better air filtration and anti-vibe, it also is a 3/4 wrap version, I really like that. To summerize, both are great saws and in my opinion the 362 is slightly better in most respects but not by a great lot.

Steve


----------

